# K1 scroll wheel skips, jumps, generally does not work well



## freber (Nov 25, 2009)

Hello,
I'm just wondering if anyone has had any trouble with their K1 scroll wheel.  Mine has gotten very touchy the past six months or so - and it's getting progressively more frustrating to use.  When I try to scroll up or down, the 'cursor' might skip a few lines, not move at all, or jump somewhere in the opposite direction I'm scrolling.  

I'd rather not have to shell out for a new Kindle - and the warranty is long expired on this one.  If someone has any ideas or even a 'technie' solution, that would be great - I'm not adverse to opening her up if need be.

Thx!
Rebecca


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

One thing that jumps to mind is that there might be "crud" (technical term) down in under the wheel.  Do you keep the Kindle in a cover?  Does the wheel itself look clean (in the old mechanical mouse days, the balls in the mouse used to  build up crud.)

There is a way now to get your K1 repaired for $99, I believe....

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I never could get that scroll wheel to do what I wanted, it always went at least one space past where it was supposed to.... 

I don't suggest taking the Kindle apart.... I took my husband's apart after he broke it, putting it back together will not be easy. Everything inside is tucked in tightly, and there is a lot of delicate wiring...

I think Betsy's suggestion of trying to clean the wheel is your first, best option


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hold it upside down and blow hard into the little opening.  Make sure there's nothing under there.  My K1's scroll bar (one year old) is still working fine.  Eleanor the Kindle has always had a cover and I don't haul her around in my purse all the time (though I generally take her when I go out.)

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy would know about being a blow-hard.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's one of the things I do best.  

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

canned air works good for blowing hard.


----------

